
Awesome-Reload - flpwgr
https://www.npmjs.com/package/awesome-reload
======
lioeters
Here's the mother lode: [https://github.com/flpwgr/awesome-
reload/blob/master/src/rel...](https://github.com/flpwgr/awesome-
reload/blob/master/src/reload.js)

500~ different ways to reload the page..

